# Help with Kontakt/Spitfire/Dust Bundle



## Eckoes (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi all,

A few weeks ago I purchased and installed the fantastic SoundDust Bundle from Spitfire.

I absolutely love it, but it gave me some problems right from the start and I am only now getting the energy to try and solve it.

So here's the deal:

Some of the instruments work just fine, and others do not because Kontakt cannot find the samples (I think)

The instruments that are causing problems are the Dulcitone 1884, the Dulcitone 1900, and the Grand Thrift Autoharp. All other instruments in the bundle are working fine.

So when I try to load these instruments I get the message "X file(s) could not be found" and it lists a bunch of samples.

If I choose "Resolve Automatically > Search Filesystem" the computer finds the files and everything works fine.

But if I choose "Resolve Manually > Browse for Folder" I cannot find the samples. 

It's quite a mystery and I'm not sure how to sort it out.

I have noticed that if I "Resolve Automatically" and save the project, the instrument opens up fine the next time I start the project. But if I try to load the same instrument into another project I have to go through all of the above again.

How can I get Kontakt to remember where these files are? Did I install this bundle incorrectly somehow?

I'm not sure if I've given you enough information, or even if I'm asking the right questions! 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Karma (Mar 31, 2018)

Sounds like batch re-save is your friend! 

https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...054-How-to-perform-a-batch-re-save-in-Kontakt


----------



## Eckoes (Mar 31, 2018)

Karma said:


> Sounds like batch re-save is your friend!
> 
> https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...054-How-to-perform-a-batch-re-save-in-Kontakt



I tried that a few weeks ago but it didn’t work. Maybe I did it wrong!
I’ll give it another shot using spitfire’s instructionsthis time and let you know how it goes. Thanks for chiming in so quickly!


----------



## Eckoes (Mar 31, 2018)

Hmm no luck. I followed the instructions on the Spitfire site with the exception of redownloading the whole thing. I would like to resolve this without having to start over if possible.

Here's what happens:

- After confirming that I would like to perform a Batch Resave, I choose the folder with the library.

- Kontakt analyzes then informs me that 810 files cannot be found.

- I choose "Resolve Automatically" and Kontakt seems to find all the files except 1....*"Dulcitone 1900(2).nkr"
*
- At that point I cannot find it either Automatically or Manually, but I know it's there because I can get the Dulcitone 1900 working.

- Moving on, I choose "Skip Missing" and Kontakt begins to Re-Save the patches, but then tells me "Error encountered during batch process: dulcitone 1884 _a Mule Variation.nki could not be saved. Do you want to proceed?"

-I say "Ok" but I continue to get this message regarding other patches until I finally give up.

So hmm...I wish I was better at this and understood all this stuff a little more. I'm just a hobbyist so when things get sticky I am lost.

I feel that I must have installed the library incorrectly, although I believe I followed the (somewhat confusing) instructions to the letter.

Any more thoughts?

Thanks again.


----------



## nulautre (Mar 31, 2018)

"Resolve Manually" might be worth a shot (I've had it work for me a couple of times... 

If not, I'd contact support (Though they're probably out for the weekend) and explain the situation. They've helped me in the past with a similar problem.


----------



## Eckoes (Mar 31, 2018)

Windows seems to be able to find all the .nkr files just fine when I search.


----------



## pfmusic (Mar 31, 2018)

I would delete the sounddust folder from your computer and download again.
Or contact spitfire support.


----------



## Eckoes (Mar 31, 2018)

I have tried “Resolve Manually” a number of times with no luck.

It’s probably user error of some kind. Historically I have gotten all of this virtual instrument stuff to work without knowing what I’m doing!


----------



## Eckoes (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes it may require a complete do-over. Probably a good idea anyway since I somehow accidentally installed it separate from my other Kontakt libraries. No idea how that happened lol.

Maybe I’ll just try moving it to where it is supposed to be and then running all of the above again.

Oof.


----------



## Eckoes (Mar 31, 2018)

Intersting. I found this on the Spitfire support site.

https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...-characters-in-some-of-the-Dustbundle-Patches

I am experiencing these special characters as you’ll notice in the screenshot above. Unfortunately the batch resave did not sort it out as suggested in the link.

Ok. Gah! I’ll have to contact them on Monday.


----------



## Karma (Mar 31, 2018)

Eckoes said:


> Intersting. I found this on the Spitfire support site.
> 
> https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...-characters-in-some-of-the-Dustbundle-Patches
> 
> ...


Absolutely, we'll be able to help you out. Don't worry about waiting, you can create a support case now and we'll deal with it on Monday.


----------

